
Marketing TV shows using social media - immad
http://www.trendcatching.com/2007/01/marketing_tv_sh.html
======
immad
Applies to anything really, I should make a myspace profile for my startup.
Anyone know startups who did that successfully? Maybe its in contravention of
myspaces TOC.

